# Haunted music box



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Figured I would share this.


http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/music-box


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

very cool! I like!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

DL also loves this, thank you for the share !!


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

You are very welcome.


----------



## DarkMatter (Aug 6, 2010)

Very cool...Did you make that?


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah I made it.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

That sounds awesome! The melody is practically universal. Change the instrumentals to a bass jazz organ, and some eerie whistles vibrations, with a few stringy notes from a violin and you get a perfect haunted house tune. Change the tempo adding some snare drums and cymbals; and you have the perfect merry go round/circus tune. Add some harmonica, and long accordion draws and and it could be a mine/ghost town sound.

Cool.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks Eyegore!
You've given me some great ideas.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

whoknows said:


> Thanks Eyegore!
> You've given me some great ideas.


It definitely strikes me as a good universal soundscape; that can be themed to almost any haunt setup by simply varying the instrumentals or tempo.
I look forward to hearing what else you come up with! Awesome.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> It definitely strikes me as a good universal soundscape; that can be themed to almost any haunt setup by simply varying the instrumentals or tempo.
> I look forward to hearing what else you come up with! Awesome.


http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/serenade-of-the-specter

I tried the haunted house theme.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

whoknows said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user1720053/serenade-of-the-specter
> 
> I tried the haunted house theme.


Not bad!  Pretty close to what I was envisioning, only I was thinking of a more bass sounding organ, not so much church organ. Think "creeping footsteps".
Actually a good reference for the sound that might work would be the "Lugi's Mansion" theme. It uses a deep bass melody and stringy stabs paired with a whiny violin, oboe, or flute (the ghosts).


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> Not bad!  Pretty close to what I was envisioning, only I was thinking of a more bass sounding organ, not so much church organ. Think "creeping footsteps".
> Actually a good reference for the sound that might work would be the "Lugi's Mansion" theme. It uses a deep bass melody and stringy stabs paired with a whiny violin, oboe, or flute (the ghosts).


Yeah I didn't want to use the church organ. But all the others I had didn't quite fit right.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

whoknows said:


> Yeah I didn't want to use the church organ. But all the others I had didn't quite fit right.


are you using a keyboard, or pc/mac program? maybe try low keys on piano, bass sax...hmm?


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> are you using a keyboard, or pc/mac program? maybe try low keys on piano, bass sax...hmm?


I'm using a midi keyboard with a pc.

I had not considered those ideas....Back to work I guess.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

whoknows said:


> I'm using a midi keyboard with a pc.
> 
> I had not considered those ideas....Back to work I guess.


hehe. Look forward to hearing it. I hope you take my criticism with a grain of salt. I like your stuff! 
I wish I had the skills to play the keyboard...well.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

Eyegore said:


> hehe. Look forward to hearing it. I hope you take my criticism with a grain of salt. I like your stuff!
> I wish I had the skills to play the keyboard...well.


Well thank you.


I really appreciate the criticism actually. It's very helpful. And it's inspiring me to make more music.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work, keep on going.


----------



## whoknows (Jun 3, 2010)

kprimm said:


> Nice work, keep on going.


Thank you. I will.


----------

